# Sticky  New Forum = 3D Printing and Laser



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Vertical Scope has established a brand new forum for 3D Printing and Laser enthusiasts. There are only a few dozen members so far so now is your chance to get in on the ground floor of a new forum and help it grow with your participation.








3D Printer Forum


Join the conversion about 3D printing. Discuss 3D printers, laser cutters, software, hardware, and upgrades.




www.3dprinterful.com


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Thank you. Sounds like fun.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Oscar36 said:


> Thank you. Sounds like fun.


Looking forward to seeing you there, Oscar!


----------

